# Télécharger des photos de LaCie Fuel vers iPad



## ennairam (10 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour à tous 

J'ai un disque LaCie Fuel WiFi, et ai installé sur mon iPad l'application LaCie Media Application pour y accéder. Je peux sans problèmes charger des photos de mon iPad sur mon disque LaCie. Par contre, quand je télécharge des photos de mon disque LaCie vers mon iPad, elles se mettent dans un répertoire nommé "Photos" que je peux voir à partir de l'application LaCie Media, mais qui ne se voit pas dans les Applications Photo et iPhoto. 

Comment puis-je faire pour que l'application LaCie Media télécharge les photos dans un album visible dans Photo et iPhoto, ou pour que les applications Photo et iPhoto incluent le répertoire "Photo" dans sa bibliothèque de photos?


----------



## cillab (13 Janvier 2015)

bonsoir et bonne année
moi j'ais l'aplication SEAGATE MEDIA,mais je ne m'en sert pas je passe direct de IPHOTO sur mon dd fuel ou j'ais crée un fichier iphoto


----------



## ennairam (17 Janvier 2015)

Je ne parviens pas à voir les photos sur mon LaCie Fuel par iPhoto - comment fais-tu pour y accéder sans passer par l'app seagate media ou lacie media de l'iPad??


----------



## cillab (18 Janvier 2015)

bonjour

tu sera obliger de les passées depuis iphoto de ton ordi dans le dossier photo de fuel que tu pourra crée mais pas en wifi  c'est pour du stokage  pour alleger la mémoire de ton ipad


----------



## cillab (24 Janvier 2015)

ennairam a dit:


> Je ne parviens pas à voir les photos sur mon LaCie Fuel par iPhoto - comment fais-tu pour y accéder sans passer par l'app seagate media ou lacie media de l'iPad??





bonjour

tu les tranferre de ton ordi sur ton ipad  ou tu connecte par usb to DD FUEL et tu les mets dans le dossier photos


----------



## lineakd (30 Janvier 2015)

@cillab, pourtant en lisant ce test, il semble que soit possible.


----------



## cillab (31 Janvier 2015)

bonjour
pour les photos,je les colles a partie de l'ordi car transferer en wifi  ??? déja tu installe VLC et 8 player pour tes vidéos films ect,,, évite le 1080 
parfois il coince si tu a 3500 photos  oui c'est un peut galére  tu sais les il parait que( je me mefie )


----------



## lineakd (31 Janvier 2015)

@cillab, surtout si tes 3500 photos sont en raw ou si tes vidéos sont en .mkv, d'une dizaine de go.


----------

